# considering a used sno-way for my 2012 F150



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

Its a clear 2 y/o sno-way that mainly sat. He said he paid $2500. I can get it for a grand. Looking to put on my 2012 F150. Good deal? Good plow? I've olny plowed with reg plow b4 so, I don't know if these clear are reiliable. Only a couple of driveways plowed by myself. Input, appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

ommegang;1604093 said:


> Its a clear 2 y/o sno-way that mainly sat. He said he paid $2500. I can get it for a grand. Looking to put on my 2012 F150. Good deal? Good plow? I've olny plowed with reg plow b4 so, I don't know if these clear are reiliable. Only a couple of driveways plowed by myself. Input, appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You know snow way makes more than one model plow right?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If it is a 26 series you will be fine. That is the only plow supported for your vehicle.

There should be a serial number on the aframe that starts with 26 than either a D or a G


----------



## Snown13 (Oct 23, 2011)

Go for it! If it's in good shape thats a great price. My first plow was a snoway 26 clear poly. I too was very skeptical at first but decided to try it. I can tell you it will surprise you. I hit a deer going approximately 50 with that plow on. Thought for sure it would be junk. The plow didn't even show a mark other than some hair stuck to it. If it has down pressure you will be very happy with it.


----------



## Snown13 (Oct 23, 2011)

Also you can change the skins (moldboards) on them for little money. Not sure the choice's now but I do know you can get steel.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

That could be a great buy. You could always resell it later.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ommegang;1604093 said:


> Its a clear 2 y/o sno-way that mainly sat. He said he paid $2500. I can get it for a grand.


If it is a 26 you would have to buy a mount for it.
Does the mounting hardware, subframe and harnesses come with it? 
If he bought it for $2500 two years ago I HIGHLY doubt he bought it new so it could be an older plow. 
If it is a 26 series with all the harnesses a grand is a great price if it is a 26 series without harnesses and grand is a good price.
If it is anything but a 26 series walk away regardless of the price or look for a new vehicle to install it on.


----------

